

List of 74 URL Shortening Sites - nir

I gathered these while working on my own project, perhaps it might useful for someone:<p>b23.ru bit.ly budurl.com canurl.com cli.gs decenturl.com dolop.com dwarfurl.com easyurl.net elfurl.com ff.im fire.to flq.us freak.to idek.net is.gd ix.lt kl.am korta.nu krunchd.com ln-s.net loopt.us memurl.com miklos.dk moourl.com myurl.in nanoref.com notlong.com ping.fm piurl.com poprl.com qicute.com qurlyq.com reallytinyurl.com redirx.com rubyurl.com rurl.org shorl.com short.ie shorterlink.com shortlinks.co.uk shorturl.com shout.to shrinkurl.us shurl.net simurl.com smallr.com snipr.com snipurl.com snurl.com starturl.com surl.co.uk tighturl.com tinylink.com tinypic.com tinyurl.com tr.im traceurl.com twurl.nl u.mavrev.com ur1.ca url-press.com url.ie url9.com urlcut.com urlhawk.com urlpass.com urlx.ie xaddr.com xrl.us yep.it yuarel.com yweb.com zurl.ws<p>(I'll try to keep an updated copy here: http://niryariv.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/list-of-url-shortening-sites/ )
======
andr
I think reallytinyurl.com missed the point.

~~~
unalone
Haha, I'd never seen that, and it's made by Contrast.io - one of my favorite
web development firms.

------
charlesju
URL shortening is getting way out of hand. It's the worst get-rich-quick
scheme ever.

------
kamathln
You missed <http://tagz.in> . Yes, Tagz is a bookmarking site, but it also
gives a short URL. I had suggested the developer to add the Short URL facility
to all pages, but is unfortunately available only on the user's own saved
page. If enough people ask, the developer might give the facikity for all
links.

------
adrianwaj
I used weeit.com once and now it's dead.

<http://qurl.co.uk> is one of the originals and is super-fast - except for the
domain name length, a good benchmark for speed, simplicity and contraction.

Also: h3o.de and digg.com

------
adrianwaj
why is there none with a 3 letter domain <http://a.aa> ?

I wonder how easy it'd be too run a CNAME or something on any or all of these
services with a 3 letter domain, then add to it digg.com functionality
(<http://a.aa/> add url here to be shortened here) and then tie it
automatically or user-select to any of these services, switching to another,
(even reproducing for historic links) if one goes down?

Why not just build a new service? - well you can keep you're existing
account/s and have theses nice extra features. (only the services with the
shortest url lengths used, fastest creation times, and ones that don't
monetize)

------
nir
BTW, it's up to 80 sites now ([http://niryariv.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/list-
of-url-shorten...](http://niryariv.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/list-of-url-
shortening-sites/))

~~~
kbhangui
Why don't you make a list on <http://listable.org>? It'll automatically
organize the list into more useful data formats.

~~~
nir
Done: <http://www.listable.org/show/url-shortening-sites>

Thanks!

~~~
joshwprinceton
Maybe add URL-lengthening sites, too?

------
andrewl-hn
Add tinyarro.ws - they use a bunch of domains for the URLs themselves.

------
mjvm
<http://puny.sapo.pt/> or <http://澥.sl.pt>

------
jamesgpearce
Forget shortening URLs. Howabout shrinking images? ;-)

<http://tinysrc.net/>

------
joshwprinceton
lol - i still don't get how bit.ly is valued so high, esp. in light of this.

thanks for the links!

~~~
nir
No problem.

(BTW I'm not sure bit.ly was a bad investment. Common sense might say so, but
that has little to do with which Web companies get bought and for how much. If
I was a VC I'd put some chips on a URL shortener, and bit.ly is one of the
better (and hyped) ones right now)

~~~
sachinag
bit.ly's really interesting in that it comes out Betaworks - since it's so
closely tied to Twitter, and so many of Betaworks' investments are built on
Twitter (Summize, StockTwits, Tweetdeck), they can help push adoption. It's a
nice little keiretsu of related companies.

~~~
nir
Yeah, I suppose it would make sense for Twitter to provide URL shortening
themselves, and they'd probably buy someone like bit.ly for this - so betting
$2m on it makes some sense (as much as anything makes sense in this area).

~~~
joshwprinceton
yeah, i see the twitter connection - definitely a good tech synergy there, but
would it cost them that much to do it in-house?

